
If you hope to win a lottery, don't use a stolen credit card to buy the ticket - herodotus
https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/woman-charged-after-stolen-credit-card-used-to-buy-winning-lotto-ticket-n-l-police-1.4278343
======
DoctorOetker
almost as stupid as the guy who did a robbery without mask in his own
neighbourhood, who was swiftly arrested, only to declare his utter amazement
his face was visible on the cameras... after applying lemon juice! I think he
made a brainfart with "invisible writing with lemon juice"

------
unstatusthequo
I think the winnings should have gone to the victim of the credit card theft.

